# Stock Car Photography -- Selling Photos on site



## Destin (Feb 21, 2012)

Alright guys, I know I said I wouldn't be on here for a few weeks because I had to study, however.. I have to get some stuff sorted out for my photography gig this summer -- Shooting Dirt Track Car Racing. 

The first race is on 3-17, so I've gotta get moving on this.. it can't wait until after my tests are over. 

Here is what I'm thinking I'm going to do:

Take photos, get home, and edit them. Then print out a few of the better ones, as well as 2 or 3 of the winner of each class, then bring those photos back the following week and sell them. If they sell out, or people want different photos or custom editing (text on the photo, etc) then they can place an order to be delivered the following week. I'm also going to sell photos online through my smugmug site. 

I'm going to have an assistant running a booth selling photos for me, while I'm out shooting. The assistant is a fellow photographer, so they will also be helping me take photos throughout the night. They will be on commission based pay, but I'm not sure what percentage to put it at, or if I need to have a guaranteed flat rate that they make, as well as commission on top of that. Heck, I'm not even sure how much money I can make at this or if it's worth my time. However, it's going to be fun, and a good learning experience if nothing else, and it will get my name out there for alot of people to see. 

Still looking at different options for printing as well... I could do it through my smugmug/ez prints, but then shipping costs me an arm and a leg if I want the prints to be here in time for the following week. And the only local place to get them printed is walmart, or target. We don't have any photo labs locally. Also not sure what size to print off and bring with me to sell, or if I should put text on the photos that I bring with me (drivers name, etc)

As far as pricing, I've got it worked out to this:
If I sell 20 photos per week at an average cost of $7.50 per photo, I'll be making $10 an hour for my time. Not ideal, and I'd like to make more, but it is what it is. My break even point is about $85-90 per week the way I've got it figured out right now. 

Basically I'm just throwing this out here for advice, or to see if you guys see any holes in my plan, or things I can do better.


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 21, 2012)

What sort of marketing do you have planned?

Are you able to talk directly with the teams/racers?  I'd think that they would be someone you could sell to, possibly even selling them larger images/products or maybe digital files that they could use for their own marketing etc.

What about the track or organizing body?

If you are hoping to sell to the fans, do you have an idea of how to market to them (besides just the booth)?  Do you know if there will be any issues selling the photos if there are trademarked logos in the photos etc?


----------



## Destin (Feb 21, 2012)

Most of my sales will be to the drivers of the cars, the booth will be set up right between the stands and the pit areas, next to the driver sign in table. 

As far as the track/venue, I will be providing them with a photo every week for their website and for the local newspaper. I don't get paid for these, however the track is giving me the right to be the exclusive photographer... No other photogs will be allowed access to the center of the track and it's the only place to get good photos from. 

There are no issues with copyright/trademarks in the photos, the sponsors are all small local businesses.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 21, 2012)

The problem with this I think, is going to be that each driver is only going to want so many pictures of his/her car.  What you need to do is get the public in there, and to do that you need car chicks.  $5 - 10 to get your picture taken with the winning car and a couple of hot car girls in bikinis (possibly fur-lined if your first race is in March), with on-site printing, and you'll make a whole lot more money.


----------



## Destin (Feb 21, 2012)

tirediron said:
			
		

> The problem with this I think, is going to be that each driver is only going to want so many pictures of his/her car.  What you need to do is get the public in there, and to do that you need car chicks.  $5 - 10 to get your picture taken with the winning car and a couple of hot car girls in bikinis (possibly fur-lined if your first race is in March), with on-site printing, and you'll make a whole lot more money.



You'd be surprised. The drivers want photos of every race they win (there are like 10 different classes every week) for their sponsors to hang up in their businesses and such. 

Motocross riders buy photos of themselves every week, and I didn't think they would.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 21, 2012)

You might talk with the drivers and have them give you an autograph that you can scan/photograph to put on images as a promo for their car... 

HiTi puts out a pretty sweet printer for on site printing, The only problem I have with it is that print size is limited. I thought the price excellent 88P2536B0A HiTi Digital Inc. P110S Mobile Studio Package with Rechargeable Battery, Bag and USB Cable


----------



## SCraig (Feb 21, 2012)

Most (many? some?) tracks have an official "Track Photographer" that is the only one allowed to shoot the races for commercial gain.  Might want to check on it first.


----------



## Tony S (Feb 21, 2012)

Used to race on a small track many years ago.  The track photog would shoot photos, then like you want to do, bring prints out the next week and have them in a small booth. The booth was accessible to both drivers and fans (family in the stands) and seemed to be pretty busy.  Drivers do buy more than one or two prints a season, make sure you have a good set up for getting the winners of the trophy dashes and main events.  Those are the ones that make it.  

 Here's a couple from 35 years ago when my dad and I used to race on a small 3/8 mile track, my dad in the first, me when I had hair in the second... and look a the crap quality we bought.  lol


----------



## Destin (Feb 21, 2012)

SCraig said:
			
		

> Most (many? some?) tracks have an official "Track Photographer" that is the only one allowed to shoot the races for commercial gain.  Might want to check on it first.



That would be me in this case.


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2012)

Destin said:


> The drivers want photos of every race they win (there are like 10 different classes every week) for their sponsors to hang up in their businesses and such.


Ten different classes? That is unusual for a local stock car track. Four maybe 5 classes is closer to the norm, and then they usually only run 3 classes each Saturday night.

If the races start at 7 PM, by the time they run heat races for all 3 classes, a trophy dash for the top class that night, and each class's main event it is often approaching midnight.

What time do the races start?


----------



## Destin (Feb 22, 2012)

KmH said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > The drivers want photos of every race they win (there are like 10 different classes every week) for their sponsors to hang up in their businesses and such.
> ...



They start at 5:30, generally over by 10:30. Sorry I did misread, there are 10 classes, but they only run 4-5 per night from what the schedule looks like. Their schedule is a little confusing the way they have it laid out.


----------



## gstaska (Feb 22, 2012)

Does the track have a website that you can either advertise on or post a link to your site?


----------



## Destin (Feb 22, 2012)

gstaska said:
			
		

> Does the track have a website that you can either advertise on or post a link to your site?



Yes, and I'll be asking them about that next time I sit down to talk with them.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 22, 2012)

As soon as they leave the track you have lost sales, see if you can hire a dye sub printer and print on site


----------



## Destin (Feb 22, 2012)

gsgary said:
			
		

> As soon as they leave the track you have lost sales, see if you can hire a dye sub printer and print on site



Not an option financially.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 22, 2012)

Destin said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why, you will make more sales without dought


----------



## Tony S (Feb 22, 2012)

.. and they will come back.  They'll be racing the next weekend.


----------



## KmH (Feb 22, 2012)

Destin said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Destin said:
> ...


These day's many local tracks have noise ordinances to comply with that determine how late they can race.

Would you post a link to the tracks web site?

I just saw the track I raced stock cars on back in 96-97 is now closed - http://www.tucsonracewaypark.com/


----------



## Destin (Feb 23, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Because I don't have the money to invest in it, and I don't have the credit score (I'm only 19) to get a loan to do it.


----------



## Destin (Feb 23, 2012)

KmH said:


> Destin said:
> 
> 
> > KmH said:
> ...



Raceway5.com - ..per your request, there is the track's website. Most of the stuff on it is left over from last year.


----------



## KmH (Feb 23, 2012)

I would be at this with camera gear in hand - Saturday, Mar 3rd - *Pre registration Blast Off Party

*According to their web site and the  2012 schedule, the season opener is 5/12 not 3/17. :scratch: Plus 5/12 makes a lot more sense as a season starting date in western New York state.

I see the Shamrock 100 is on 3/17.

I see someone has a BRP 360 late model for sale for only $10,000.


----------

